# Chicago IL - Haunted RPM Car/Bike SHOW! October 20th 2012



## rpm mark (Sep 12, 2012)

Wanted to give the classes up front incase you guys haven't checked em out yet! Also we are doing discount vouchers on car reg on our Facebook page so go there!

Http://www.facebook.com/rpmeventseries

RPM EVENT SERIES CAR CLASSES

Best Acura
Best Honda
Best Lexus
Best Toyota
Best Scion
Best Infiniti
Best Nissan
Best Mazda
Best Mitsubishi
Best Dodge
Best Chevy
Best GM
Best Ford
Best BMW
Best Audi
Best Volvo
Best VW
Best Hyundai
Best Subaru
Best Mercedes
Best Other
Best Exotic

SPECIALTY CLASSES

Best Domestic
Best Euro
Best Import
Best American Muscle (Pre 1980)
Best SUV
Best Pickup
Best 2 Door
Best 4 Door
Best JDM

OPEN CLASSES

Best Tuned Engine
Highest Proven HP
Best Female Ride
Best Display
Best Model & Display
Best ICE
Best Fiberglass
Best Paint
Best Stance Adjustable
Best Stance Static
Best Undercarriage
Best Vinyl
Best Use of Carbon Fiber
Best Drift Theme
Best Drag Theme
Best Car Design
Best Engine Swap
Most Functional Vehicle
Best Old School (pre 1990)
Best Wagon
Best Van
Most Creative Single Mod
Best Theme
Best Sponsored
Best Build under $5000
Rising Star (under 18)
Best VIP
Cleanest Look
Cleanest Car (dirt)
Daily driven/Highest Mileage
Best Valve Cover Design

Moto Classes

* Best Ruckus
* Best Lighting
* Best Paint
* Best Sportsbike
* Best Cruiser

HAUNTED RPM SPECIFIC AWARDS

Best Male Costume
Best Female Costume
Best Car & Model Theme
Best Halloween Moto
Best Halloween Themed car (1-3)

TEAM AWARDS

Best Car Club (Qualify of cars)
Best Team Participation (# of entries)
Best Team Enthusiasm

BEST OF SHOW AWARDS

Best of show Home Built
Best of show Shop/Sponsored
Best of show Judges Choice


----------

